# coding v22.1 with 648.93



## heldermanb (Jul 19, 2012)

I have been ask to add the v22.1.

I have a prenatal exam order with dx of v22.1 by one doctor 

then I have an order with dx of  648.93 and 256.8 by another doctor

these labs where done on the same visit. Can I code the normal pregnancy with the 648.93?

Thank you!!


----------



## TMBOYD (Jul 19, 2012)

yes you can.  Most payers prefer the V code to be primary.


----------



## roeslerje (Jul 19, 2012)

According to the guidelines, you are not supposed to bill V22.1 (supervision of _normal_ pregnancy) with any of the complication codes (such as  648.93).


----------



## huntersmum (Jul 20, 2012)

reynardje said:


> According to the guidelines, you are not supposed to bill V22.1 (supervision of _normal_ pregnancy) with any of the complication codes (such as  648.93).



I agree - once you get into the complication codes, it is not "normal"


----------

